# Decent IEM (with Mic) under 1k



## shar_yogi (May 21, 2015)

Hi friends

Please suggest a decent IEM with Mic. I have consider cowman EM1. Piston 2 is been out of stock for long time.
Will be using it mostly to listen classical and bollywood songs and watching videos on my mmx a117 while traveling in bus.  
Budget is strictly under 1K.


----------



## hitesh (May 21, 2015)

Would have recommended ES18 if mic wasn't a necessity, but seeing as it is, I would say go for EM1


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Jun 10, 2015)

shar_yogi said:


> Hi friends
> 
> Please suggest a decent IEM with Mic. I have consider cowman EM1. Piston 2 is been out of stock for long time.
> Will be using it mostly to listen classical and bollywood songs and watching videos on my mmx a117 while traveling in bus.
> Budget is strictly under 1K.



You can buy Sound magic ES18S headphones. It's Good headset in this range, very good bass. Clear sound, very good reproduction. Microphone sensitivity is good. It supports all kinds of phones, it has a compatibility switch to make adjustments.


----------



## ZTR (Jun 10, 2015)

Cowon Em1 with mic +1


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 10, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Cowon Em1 with mic +1



+1 Bought one after seeing in TDF...gives you correct amount of sound. it sloud too.
it gives you really punchy bass if you use Viper4Android...but you need root.


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jun 11, 2015)

Buy KZ EDSE or ED8m but request you not to kick your EM1, ES18, SoundMagic E10, E30 after getting KZ EDSE or ED8m.


----------

